# Where to buy Crafter's Choice EO/FO blends?



## burnandgroom (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello, all! I have been buying Crafter's Choice essential oil and EO/FO blends for years from wholesalesupply.com. Within the last few months, their prices on almost everything sitewide have skyrocketed. The Rosemary Peppermint blend I use went from $35 a pound to $48! There are other even more extreme examples, but that's one I buy regularly. I either need to start buying 10# drums from them which cuts the price per # in half OR find another supplier. Anyone know anywhere I can get Crafter's choice stuff besides wholesalesupply?


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 11, 2016)

You can't buy online from anyone but WSP.  That is their only (authorized) online distributor.  However, you can buy them from local craft stores (if you can find one that sells them).  If you do actually find somewhere that sells the FOs online, they'll be the same price as WSP.  (read this:  http://www.crafters-choice.com/)   I tried finding them cheaper, too, and ran into a roadblock.


----------



## burnandgroom (Aug 11, 2016)

Well boo on that.


----------



## Aline (Oct 17, 2016)

There are some other online sellers of crafters choice, but Teresa is right that they are not cheaper. 

There is an Amazon seller as well as this one:

http://www.soapmakingstudio.com/soapmaking-supplies/fragrance-oils.pdf

I was looking because WSP shipping is not free for me and they won't ship flat rate either


----------



## lsg (Oct 18, 2016)

Amazon.com has them, but they are not cheap:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...keywords=crafters+choice+fragrance+oil+blends


----------



## joellcox (Jan 17, 2017)

Crafter's Choice is Wholesale Supplies Plus's brand. They are essentially synonymous.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/AboutUs.aspx


----------



## kathybailey21 (Jan 17, 2020)

Well I guess we will have to blend them ourselves...buy oils from candle science


----------

